# Alexander K. Borovsky (1889-1968)



## muspianojones (Mar 10, 2014)

Have initiated a website in his honor as his student.
Would appreciate news from any other living students of borovsky.
Thank you.
Bill


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

muspianojones said:


> Have initiated a website in his honor as his student.
> Would appreciate news from any other living students of borovsky.
> Thank you.
> Bill


Is the site up for viewing?


----------

